
The Stanford Endowment Experiment - akg_67
http://www.ai-cio.com/channels/widescreenstory.aspx?id=2147493424
======
ucaetano
Wow, what's the deal with this chart? [http://www.ai-
cio.com/uploadedImages/ai5000/channel/PEOPLE/C...](http://www.ai-
cio.com/uploadedImages/ai5000/channel/PEOPLE/CIO1015-Stanford-Chart.jpg)

The columns on the right makes no sense, Stanford's 9.9% is much bigger than
Yale's 10%, Harvard's 8.9% is roughly the same size as Yale's 10%.

Kinda hard to take anything serious in that article when the author can't even
draw a chart.

------
dajohnson89
The word "Endowment" in the title, combined with the phallic bell tower in the
article's graphic, had me thinking this article was about something completely
unrelated to finances.

